# Got Redfish?



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

A friend sent me this picture of redfish near Venice, LA.  In the early fall they "boil" along the mouth of the MS river and barrier islands.  Hate it for the mullet in the picture!

Big reds are definitely moving into the marsh.  Had a chance to bring some friends from Ft. Myers out to Biloxi Marsh in LA last Saturday afternoon.  We started off slow due to slack low tide, but once the tide turned on and started flooding the flat we were working, some big reds started to tail and breach the surface.  The fish were huge...when the first one broke the surface they asked if it was a sturgeon or something! Made the cast to that one and landed a 15# red.  Ended up with 6 large reds at two stops, and lost 2.  Several fish were 15 lbs or better, one ran like a freight train, straightened out the jig head hook and we estimate it at 25+ lbs.  All fish were caught on gulps and saltwater assassin in less than 2 ft of water.  These guys were blown away at the size of these fish!  It's nice when you have a small window of time to get out and the plan comes together.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

awsome pic!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

wow that a wot of weds 
----- anytide


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck even I could catch one there! Awesome pic! I can have the butter in the pan in 10 minutes...

-T


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

And I just stated on the forum(Nearly Complete SUV) that redfish are starting to show in Tampa Bay. I feel like I have never been in a real  good redfish spot after seeing this photo! Thats Amazing !

Fred


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

HOLY POOP!!!

I saw tarpon like that once down in Key West. And I didn't have a rod! I thought about jumping in and wrestling one!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Awesome! I've heard of that, but never seen it. I've got a couple of Knuckleheads that I've been itching to use. Several guides out of Venice say that the bull reds will hammer topwaters when they are feeding on mullet.

Nate


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, what an awesome picture and congrats on catching 6 huge reds!


----------

